# TV Tuner Driver Problems



## systemErr (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm trying to get my tv tuner working in Windows 7 (x64), it works fine with WinXP, but for some reason I can't get the drivers working. The tv tuner is made by Geniatech, model# U6010A (Common name is something like HDTV Thriller USB Hybrid). I attached a picture so hopefully that helps. The drivers I've tried are: Trident Walker QQ, U6010A, U6012A, and U6000ALL. Some of the drivers are obviously wrong - causing Windows to freeze. I'd prefer to use either of these programs: Total Media or Windows Media Center. So.. please help if you can, thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Did you try v3.10.607.1 from Geniatech?

Geniatech u6010a Vista x64 driver download --> http://www.pcok.tv/dwonloadf/downloadfile.asp?ProductID=U6010A&sel_os=windows vista 64-bit

Here is the installation guide from Geniatech, although it was written for XP and references installation CD -

http://www.geniatech.com/down-eng/manual/atsc/u6010amanual.pdf

You'll download a zip file containing a folder named "Driver" - save it to Documents. Then go to - 


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
\Driver\Windows_XP_Vistax64bit[/FONT]
```
- look for *setup.exe* 
- RIGHT-click on setup.exe, select "Run as Addministrator"

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## systemErr (Apr 18, 2008)

That link doesn't have a download link for drivers, but there's one under software. I'm hoping the drivers are included there that you mentioned.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Try this link --> http://www.pcok.tv/dwonloadf/downloadfile.asp?ProductID=U6010A&sel_os=windows %vista d-bit

Look for blue "Download" on right side or... 

This is the file you want to d/l --> http://www.pcok.tv/down-eng/software/tm357282.zip


```
3.5.7.282    165.54MB    2010-5-21
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## systemErr (Apr 18, 2008)

I have tried the 3.10.607.1 drivers, but they don't work either (got it from another site since that link just gives a program to use the tuner and included no drivers). Anyway, I can't install the drivers the way the manual specifies, since Windows 7 automatically installs the driver it feels appropriate when the tuner is plugged into the computer. I've been using the update driver feature through the device manager. Running individual setup files for various drivers has proven useless. Still no luck with anything though. I'm starting to think there are no official working Windows 7 drivers for this device, especially since it was made prior to Windows 7 release.


----------



## systemErr (Apr 18, 2008)

I contacted the manufacturer, Geniatech, and they asked me for my hardware id:

USB\VID_6000&PID_0001&REV_0001
USB\VID_6000&PID_0001


and they replied telling me it is for model U718, and that my U6010A device had unmatched hardware in the shell. I couldn't really understand, other than they were basically telling me it was a hardware problem and to return the device. I'm not 100% convinced it is hardware related since the tuner did work fine in Windows XP. Maybe someone out there knows more about devices and driver programming that can help explain the meaning of this hardware ID. I've pretty much given up hope and spent too much time on this tv tuner issue, so I'll likely get a different one.


----------



## katkiller69 (Jun 8, 2011)

Wondering if this issue was ever fixed...i've been fighting this problem all day...and no..the 64 bit driver doesn't work...lol..frustrating


----------

